# 2007 Outback 26Rls For Sale!!!!



## MI Outback (Sep 24, 2007)

SOLD!!!! That time of year!!! We are selling our Outback 2007 26RLS. Bought it new, done a few mods...its loaded and ready to go. It is in perfect condition. Asking $13,8000 for it. I can get a list of options and some pics for you if interested. Located outside of Kalamazoo, MI.

Included is the ADCO cover, Equalizer Hitch with 1000lb bars, 5 new Goodyear tires & two new NAPA Gold Batteries. I tow this with my Silverado 1500 no problem.


----------

